# My first golf clubs - HELP!



## Payney (May 9, 2009)

I am about to start playing Golf for the first time and want to spend Â£100 MAX for clubs and bag! What advice can anyone give as most clubs look the same to me.  Should i buy a brand new package or go for second hand, is there any makes that i should avoid at all costs, is there certain types of clubs better for the beginner, i would be very gratefull for any advice. Thnaks all!


----------



## Payney (May 9, 2009)

This is the new set i was interested in, is it any good

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/NEW-PALMER-HYBRID-...%3A1%7C294%3A30


----------



## golfgirl247 (May 9, 2009)

When you buy your first clubs dont spend tooo much!
Because if after few months you really like the game then you can buy good clubs but for now all you need is any clubs because you should just be concentraiting on your swing etc
(I started golf and got my self really good clubs but then beacuse i got better i need diffrent clubs"!)
But dont buy really bad 1s i think 100-150 is max now and then when you actually think youre gona play pay more
The bag it doesnt matter any will do !
Small bags come in handy because they dont weiigh anything
And big bags get uncomfortable 

HOpe this helps!

Golfgirl247


----------



## Yerman (May 9, 2009)

you'll not get a decent new set for Â£100, try the second hand section of american golf if there is one near you or your local golf club, many players have old sets in cupboards ot garages they might part with.


----------



## golfgirl247 (May 9, 2009)

THey look really good and are really good for beginners!
There the ones my brother had when he started and the same putt! 
He played really well with them !
He s now 9!


HOpe it helps

Golf girl 247


----------



## vig (May 9, 2009)

Have a look in the for sale section.
Cerunnos has some decent sticks for sale at a good price.


----------



## Smiffy (May 10, 2009)

My tip for what it's worth????

Get yourself down to your local JJB Sports and have a look at something like this..
http://www.jjbgolf.co.uk/slazenger-tpt-steel-iron-set/entprod_100246.aspx

That's a whole set of irons for Â£50.00!!

A good mate of mine (plays off 12) bought himself a set of irons similar to this. He broke his 7 iron and went looking for a replacement and ended up buying some cheap Slazenger clubs. I think he said he paid something like Â£7.99 per club!
I played with him a couple of weeks ago and he was hitting his irons like God, I have never seen him hit them so well. I couldn't believe it when he showed me the make. Seriously...if they are good enough for him playing off 12, (I understand he won a Society day on Friday scoring 38 points with them), they would be more than adequate for someone like yourself just starting out. I wish something like this had been available when I first started playing..they knock my ex father in laws 1950's blades with their shiney, rock hard grips (which I was using) into a cocked hat!
Rob


----------



## M1tch (May 10, 2009)

I am about to start playing Golf for the first time and want to spend Â£100 MAX for clubs and bag! What advice can anyone give as most clubs look the same to me.  Should i buy a brand new package or go for second hand, is there any makes that i should avoid at all costs, is there certain types of clubs better for the beginner, i would be very gratefull for any advice. Thnaks all!
		
Click to expand...


well you will not get any good ones with Â£100 but you should look in AG


----------



## Payney (May 10, 2009)

Wasn't expecing to get any really good clubs, was just wondering if a brand new cheap set was better than a 10 year old 'big name' set.  Just dont want to spend to much in case i dont like it or, i do like it and i decide to spend more next year and get a better set.


----------



## KeefG (May 10, 2009)

Wasn't expecing to get any really good clubs, was just wondering if a brand new cheap set was better than a 10 year old 'big name' set.  Just dont want to spend to much in case i dont like it or, i do like it and i decide to spend more next year and get a better set.
		
Click to expand...

Thats exactly what I did fella, I bought my first set off ebay for Â£99, full set of Howson Hunter woods & irons and got a random putter, i got hooked on the game immediately and after 10 months or so splashed out on a set of Mizuno's.

My advice, get the set you linked to on ebay but dont expect too much from them, they will suffice for now. Also be aware that if you're not of an avearge build these clubs wont be set up right for you, i.e if you're short or tall etc

Get addicted to the game and, like me, you will soon start to wonder how much better you could be with a good set of custom fit clubs!

Best of luck and keep posting and let us know how you get on!


----------



## whackywoods (May 10, 2009)

I believe     "RAM"     is a very good starter brand of golf clubs, my first 3 wood was RAM and it was great.


----------



## KeefG (May 10, 2009)

I'm no expert on RAM, but when I was in the market for my irons someone told me (he might have been joking I dont know) that RAM copy their clubs on TaylorMade's.

The next time I saw RAM's for sale somewhere I had a look and sure enough, there was a set of RAM's that looked pretty much identical to TM RAC's 

Not sure how good they are/were but they cant be all that bad.


----------



## CrapHacker (May 10, 2009)

Round here Sports Direct and JJB are the best for those cheapy all in one sets.

But I'm pretty sure JJB had a couple of practise clubs set up so you could try before you buy.

Can't get fairer than that, I'd say.


----------



## CrapHacker (May 10, 2009)

OOh ooh

Just seen a set of Petron Skyline for Â£100.  I actually tried them a couple of months ago and thought they were damn good vfm.  I was offered them for Â£130, so Â£100 is pretty good pricewise.  It's from one of these online sites that has a couple of stores in Kent and Essex so you can try before you buy, if you're in that neck of the woods.

Definately worth a thought, I'd say.


----------



## haplesshacker (May 11, 2009)

Get addicted to the game and, like me, you will soon start to wonder how much better you could be with a good set of custom fit clubs!
		
Click to expand...

Ah. The never ending quest for the holy grail!!


----------



## GB72 (May 11, 2009)

Hippo produce some decet starter sets at about the Â£100 mark. I started out with a set of OS4 and they were pretty decent for the price. Was actually surprised at how good the woods were and most sets come with one or two easy to hit hybrids.


----------



## Adrena1in (May 12, 2009)

I've mostly bought secondhand clubs since I got interested in the game.  At my local(ish) range they have a pretty good selection, and they'll even let you borrow them to try out on the range.  Getting to try some clubs before you buy will give you a feel about whether it might be something you'll want to stick with.  Might be worth visiting a good range with a decent shop and see what they have on offer.

Alternatively, if you can find decent individual clubs for sale then there's no reason not to just get a half-set to start with if you want to save a bit of money.  When I first played golf as a youngster I only had a 3, 5, 7, 9 and PW, with a driver, 3W and 5W.  Even so I probably still only used three or four of those clubs.


----------

